# Ear training



## joseprado

Hi! I'm 43 years old, and an amateur pianist. I've learned some quite advanced music, like Chopin's ballade in G minor, Chopin piano sonata in B flat minor, Beethoven moonlight sonata, etc. But I never took formal study. For about one year I've been studying scales, arpeggios, theory and ear training, all by myself. This study took me to a much higher level. But I'm a bit ansious about ear training. I can identify all intervals within an octave, the main types of chord, 5 notes diatonic melodies and get about 60% of aleatory 4 chord triad progressions (I to viio) in my cellphone app (I'm just practing in major keys yet). But the progress seems to be very slow now. Is it ok? Is it enough to practice with the app? How long does it take to have a decent ear, to identify chord progressions in real music, for example?


----------

